# Bruce Willis & Rumer Willis - ''Surrogates'' Premiere in LA 24.09.2009 x24



## Tokko (25 Sep. 2009)

​


----------



## Emilysmummie (26 Sep. 2009)

man sieht richtig den Stolz eines Vaters 
Dankeschön :thumbup:


----------

